# Postgresql starts message



## Markand (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi

I installed postgresql and I just be surprised that the service do not show "Starting postgresql." when you start it.

Why ?


----------



## marius (Dec 8, 2008)

Try putting postgresql_enable="YES" in /etc/rc.conf

Or is it starting, but not showing any "Starting postgresql" message?

If so, you can always try to edit /usr/local/etc/rc.d/postgresql to add such a message.


----------



## Markand (Dec 9, 2008)

I will try to add the message.


----------

